# Aikido Bokken



## Xue Sheng (Mar 21, 2013)

I need an Aikido Bokken, any suggestions were to buy one?

I need one, if it is possible to get one this size, for someone who is a little over 3 feet tall and I will likely get one for myself as well and I am a little over 6 feet tall.

They are teaching my little Aikidoka the Bokken from time to time and we need one to practice at home


----------



## Brian King (Mar 21, 2013)

Bu-Jin design is/was Ikeda Sensei&#8217;s company and after years they recently quit making Aikido accessories but the good news is they have now partnered up with some folks and are once again becoming available. I really like Ikeda&#8217;s work. His Aikido is TOP shelf and in his companies he employs martial artists. I have met him many times a true gentleman and a very good person. Highly recommend viewing his Aikido work and I know many people that are happy with his prior products especially the Hakama&#8217;s. 

Here is a good place to start.
http://www.aikido24.com/products/aikido/aikido-bokken.html?L=3&cHash=0d4b797193

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Haakon (Mar 22, 2013)

I bought a very nice hickory bokken from http://sdksupplies.netfirms.com/cat_stdhickory.html. They were great to work with and made it to the length specs I wanted (I like a long hilt), with their "daito tip" and no tsuba shoulder.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 23, 2013)

Here is a site to purchase various bokken for different kinds of training. This link is to the page for aikido bokken. 

http://www.bokkenshop.com/category_s/112.htm


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 23, 2013)

Of course it depends what exactly you will want it for. In some cases a simple $12 bokken from century magazine will do.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2013)

Himura Kenshin said:


> Here is a site to purchase various bokken for different kinds of training. This link is to the page for aikido bokken.
> 
> http://www.bokkenshop.com/category_s/112.htm



Since this ¥ can be Yen or Yuan the price on the first on is  
$57.578 or $876.48  
And the second one could be 
$293.42 or $4,467.02 

Im hoping it stands for Yen


----------



## oaktree (Mar 25, 2013)

Xue in the upper left corner you can change the currency to us dollar.
 Himura cool site they have dvds on daito ryu I am learning the ikkajyo set now with my daito ryu teacher so
Watching the videos would greatly help me.   Xue I have a bokken white oak has some weight to it. 
 Your daughter is young so also factor not only the size but the weight of the bokken.
The cheap brown bokken found in century are very light weight and may be good for a young girl who can't hold
A heavy one.


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 25, 2013)

Bokkenshop have been a long-time favourite of mine... they are really a very good, high-end specialist supplier, with a great range, and the option of making your own custom items (I have a range, including custom bokken, iai-bokken [resin saya], yari, and naginata). They aren't the cheapest, but are very good. Oh, and Xue... yeah, it's yen... ha!


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 26, 2013)

oaktree said:


> Himura cool site they have dvds on daito ryu I am learning the ikkajyo set now with my daito ryu teacher so
> Watching the videos would greatly help me.



The 3rd dan cirriculum of Banzenkan Aiki ninjutsu has a strong focus on the Hiden mokuroku ikkajyo tachiai. When you have the time I would very much like to discuss your training of that set and see what differences there are between daito ryu and what we have chosen to take from it.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 26, 2013)

Sure himura. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 26, 2013)

oaktree said:


> Xue in the upper left corner you can change the currency to us dollar.
> Himura cool site they have dvds on daito ryu I am learning the ikkajyo set now with my daito ryu teacher so
> Watching the videos would greatly help me. Xue I have a bokken white oak has some weight to it.
> Your daughter is young so also factor not only the size but the weight of the bokken.
> ...



They have actually had her holding one the school has, I can tell it is heavy for her, but she was using it. However I hink lighter may be better since I can see that the heavier bokken is causing her to not do what they are teaching her properly


----------

